# GPS Update



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Checked on this before ordering the OE GPS, just bring your credit card to your dealer for a 2GB SD flash chip. Recall him saying around $180.00.

Yes it would be nice if you could download free map updates from your computer, could be the reason I got a Garmin. On my 25th map update already. What's 25 times $180.00?


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Yuck. I did not even do such research. I just figured printing a few pages from MapQuest before travelling is cheaper, so I skipped the NAV. One of my co-workers said she couldn't do without hers. Those must be the customers the automakers prize.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

"Recall him saying around $180.00"

Yet another great idea to selling more American cars................

Such a simple thing to sell this update for a modest price (on top of charging $600 for the **** thing). Frankly, I did`nt think about this update when buying the car. Really did`nt need the GPS either and looked for a car that I wanted without one.

I did notice that 2-3 year old flashes are online used for 20-50 bucks.

I know there are reps here that monitor us. To them I say.......... "YOU KIDDING ME?, AND YOU WANT LOYAL GM CUSTOMERS?"

Guess my maps will be 2-years behind. Nice.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

If it's just a matter of the dealer popping out the SD card and installing a new one, it may be possible to copy the data off of a newer card (either from someone who paid for the upgrade, or someone who bought a shiny new Cruze with nav) and copy it onto your old card or a blank card. The 'S' in SD does stand for Secure, but the DRM features are rarely used, and at least the card password wouldn't be that hard to figure out since it might be the same across everything that uses the same nav unit. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital#Card_security

DISCLAIMER: GPS map data may be protected by copyright. I'm a computer guy, not a lawyer, and can speak only to the technical possibility of doing such a thing, not the legality 

Also, FWIW I don't have the navigation package. Despite being a 'tech person' I'm actually not that big a fan of a bunch of high-tech in my car when I have a smartphone since the phone typically gets replaced a lot more frequently than the car


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

This thread made me open my phone and download the Google Map App out of curiosity. :happy: I'm on a simple 450 minute AT&T plan and pay for data. I forgot the rate but I downloaded 1 meg pretty quickly on 3G just zooming in to my local area and flipping between street and satellite mode.

I would assume if I buy a better plan, that I can go mapping on my phone fairly inexpensively compared to automobile NAV. And I can carry it with me, too.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone like there factory NAV?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze GPS was 2,000 bucks in 2012, I see the new prices are much lower. I don't know if the map updates are any cheaper.

Son got a GPS in his Chrysler product, but uses a CD instead of an SD chip, said he has to give his dealer his VIN and knows the disk is encoded with some kind of password to only work in his one vehicle. He also learned the maps are already over a year old. Good question on the Cruze, but certainly questions to ask. 

View attachment 65409


This what the GPS looks like on my Cruze, modified the mounting bracket for a semi-permanent installation, and hardwired the cord in, fully reversible for the original look when I remove it. Is a 5", got excited about buying a 6" at half price last black Friday, but just wouldn't fit.

Would be nice if you could join up with another 179 guys to chip in a buck each, but have this bad feeling they already thought about this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My GPS is similar to NickD's. I put mine over by the radio and it's Google Navigator (with an unlimited Verizon Data Plan).


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I got the Nav in my '12 LTZ. I was $700 extra. Haven't updated the map yet, but probably will this year, not so much for the roads, but because the POI database is getting obsolete.

Keep in mind that in '12, there was no MyLink option, so it was the stock blue-LCD radio interface or the Nav unit, which has a much nicer audio interface.

Personally, I like the nav. I find the traffic info to be very accurate - at least as good as the Google maps feed, although it takes a few minutes to load the traffic data. The time-to-destination estimates are very accurate, better than Google and better than a Garmin Nuvi I've compared to it. Keep in mind that I'm one of the hardy few that had a Garminfone for a few years, so I'm a GPS geek. And, of course, it is a much easier screen to read than to be fumbling for a cell phone screen (and there isn't a great spot in the Cruze to mount a cell phone - windshield mounts are technically illegal in California).


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

socalcruze said:


> it is a much easier screen to read than to be fumbling for a cell phone screen (and there isn't a great spot in the Cruze to mount a cell phone).


This is one of the benefits of being a "late adopter" as they would say in marketing 101.

Someone like me is used to pulling over and fumbling around in a paper map anyway. So now I pull over and look at my phone. Whatever.









I still remember carting around that phone-book-thick "Thomas Guide" for southern California too... that was the mid 90s


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Zenturi said:


> I still remember carting around that phone-book-thick "Thomas Guide" for southern California too... that was the mid 90s


I was required to keep using Thomas Guide grid coordinates for my job until around 2007...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Being on the frugal side, got mine at Target on a half price sale, and also use it in my Supra, motorhome, boat, and bike. With the walk mode, in the woods and downtown Chicago, but easier for me to get lost in Chicago.

Some things I wish it had, like a degree compass and a easy replaceable battery pack. Does have a slot of an extra 8GB micro SD, but only good for photographs, not for downloading the entire North America. It does show complex intersections and guides to the correct lane, also monitors traffic and suggest the quickest route.

But the thing is, they are improving these things every year with new features and more memory, so really don't have that much invested in it, like a hundred bucks. Points of interest are updated each month, handy for finding a gas station of my choice or a Kolh's for my wife.

For my secret places, can store and name that place and save it in my favorites, or use google maps and get the coordinates.

One thing I really hate about it is showing the miles remaining to my destination, I don't want even think about that.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

If Chevy would just update the firmware for Siri Hands free to the 2013 with Mylink, we would be able to port the Nav info from the iPhone to the HU. Why the Sonic has this and the Criue doesn't, makes no sense.

2013 Chevrolet Spark with MyLink. First BringGo, now Siri  - YouTube

http://www.chevrolet.com/culture/article/bringgo-app.html


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Doubt if a GPS will ever replace a map, for traveling long distances, can't get a good overview from that tiny screen. Get nice state maps for free when crossing a state line at their visitors stand.

For flying FAA requires you have a sectional for a VFR flight, that you have to know quite well, can't pull over and stop someplace.

GPS does save adding up those little miles between red dots for finding the shortage route. And as any electronic device, can crapped out on you. Never good to put all of your eggs in one basket. Ha, had to stop in small town once for directions, was told kids tore down highway signs.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Zenturi said:


> This thread made me open my phone and download the Google Map App out of curiosity. :happy: I'm on a simple 450 minute AT&T plan and pay for data. I forgot the rate but I downloaded 1 meg pretty quickly on 3G just zooming in to my local area and flipping between street and satellite mode.


When your at home and on WIFI you can pre-load your map data so it doesn't use as much when travelling on 4G. Zoom in on the area of the map you want to load, in the search box type "ok maps". The google maps app will then cache the area you are looking at, as long as your zoomed close enough.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Doubt if a GPS will ever replace a map, for traveling long distances, can't get a good overview from that tiny screen.


Garmin removed the option from their express update software, but I am using an older version of garmin updater to get my map updates, it has the option to install maps on GPS unit and PC. This way I have the 5in GPS screen as the driver, and the copilot can bust out my 16in laptop to have a much larger map to view with the exact same data. 

If anyone is interested in garmins older update software, let me know I can PM anyone a link to the file on my google drive.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

CW_ said:


> If it's just a matter of the dealer popping out the SD card and installing a new one, it may be possible to copy the data off of a newer card (either from someone who paid for the upgrade, or someone who bought a shiny new Cruze with nav) and copy it onto your old card or a blank card. The 'S' in SD does stand for Secure, but the DRM features are rarely used, and at least the card password wouldn't be that hard to figure out since it might be the same across everything that uses the same nav unit.


So is this possible to install an updated card? From what I have read over the net, some vehicles use a DVD instead. Read it could be located under the seat, or elsewhere.

But, the big question is, is it possible? Or is a password of some sort needed? If so, how are these flashes used when bought used over the internet?

Anyone?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would be a first if you could, with software, never know until you try it, with electronics, reinvented the meaning of throwaway. Have piles of old computers and cell phones around here I should pitch. What really teed me off is using Windows Internet Explorer and getting a window stating I need a newer version to open this website. Microsoft doesn't have a newer version for XP and no longer supports XP. Here we go again. 

Same with the Garmin with lifetime maps, like my last one, no longer supported.

Just found this website thinking they would have a good deal on a Cruze map update.

General Motors Navigation Center

Heck my dealer didn't even know what that SD card slot was for next to the MP3 flashdrive USB slot. But had to make a call for what a map update costs.

Flashdrives are not read only devices, but read write, wouldn't be a bit surprised if used just one, a passcode or something else would render it useless.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

NickD said:


> ......................................Microsoft doesn't have a newer version for XP and no longer supports XP. Here we go again.
> 
> Same with the Garmin with lifetime maps, like my last one, no longer supported.
> 
> Heck my dealer didn't even know what that SD card slot was for next to the MP3 flashdrive ......


Just like our government, they`ll keep coming up with ways to un-justly bleed us `till there`s nothing left. Then wonder why people have nothing left to spend/tax/etc.........

pathetic


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> When your at home and on WIFI you can pre-load your map data so it doesn't use as much when travelling on 4G. Zoom in on the area of the map you want to load, in the search box type "ok maps". The google maps app will then cache the area you are looking at, as long as your zoomed close enough.


Useful for local area driving. Driving across country this won't work.


----------

